# Just now getting drivers permit



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Yea! I had other means of transportation so I never really needed one. But I'm happy I passed the test. Next is to sign up for community college. I will do that next month. And then after Christmas get a job. I'll apply in a couple of stores in January. Then I'll try for the driver licence after I practice and get more comfortable doing it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro, doesn't matter how fast you obtain things as long as you keep going forward. I didn't get my license till I was 21 and still need more practice but I'm trying.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Kevin. And congrats on getting you're license. 

Since you got it you're most likely already a good driver. I wouldn't worry about too much. 

I don't think my mom was too happy about my driving on the way back. I'm the one who really needs practice lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kovu said:


> Since you got it you're most likely already a good driver. I wouldn't worry about too much.


Got it on 2nd attempt. I literally drove down some streets and made a few turns. Didn't do much, lol. I got lucky.


----------



## Drivigo (Nov 18, 2016)

It is about time mate. Good luck on your new job.


----------

